# Big Red Lawn Reno



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

Starting to redo my lawn finally. Builder grade K31 sod is pissing me off. After years of overseeding with better TTTF, and getting nowhere, I'm going to start over. First thing first, irrigation and some dirt work and leveling.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

Sprinkler system installed. Didn't water much this summer. Planning for a reno next year.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

Mowed again at 2" on 8/20. Raked up dead grass again and rolled the sprinkler trenches a couple times after soaking. Rinse and repeat next weekend and reseed upper portion with Barenbrug Turf Saver RTF.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm using the ROW as a test plot for a seed choice for the Reno in 2023. First time to Gly this spot. 


Gly did the job. I spent about 30 minutes pulling all the dead crap out. Sprayed Gly again on the dirt. Water the next few days. Spray on more time if anything sprouts.



Planning on using Super Turf I for the test plot. Seed down Labor Day weekend. 🤘🏼


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

Still in search of the short cut TTTF and starting this fall overseed project. Complete renovation next year. 
Cleared out two small seed test plots.





The one with poles will be Super Turf I. The other smaller one will be Barenbrug Turf Saver RTF. There's a lot of questions about BarRobusto's wide blades, so this will be the example. Plus, it will match my neighbors lawn better and I have the seed.

Worked yesterday 8/26/22. Mowed to 1.5" and sprayed Iron and T-Nex. Also joined the blue feet club. Power rake, sweep, and over seed and rolling on the schedule for today.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

All that work and a storm rolled through and I got a little wash out. We will see what happens I guess.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

8/27/2022
Power raked the upper level. Over seeded yard. Rolled. Seeded the ROW.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

One of the driest summers I can remember and then I plant seed and we get storms two nights in a row. FML.
Hope the test plots didn't get too washed out. We will see.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

Got a little wash out from the two storms that came through on Sunday and Monday. Luckily, it looks like my test plots are still good to go. I mixed the seed in with the top inch or two of dirt so hopefully there's a good amount left.





Watering is really helping the yard to return from this summer. The heat, lack of rain, and sprinkler system installed really put a huge stress to it.





Time to sit back and watch. Maybe I'll sharpen the mower blades.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

I noticed some green tinge to the Reno areas. I got down and noticed some grass babies poking through.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

It's hard just watching the grass grow. I may need to add some seed due to the wash out on the little test plot. We will see next weekend.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

Reno areas are clicking along. The Super Turf I plot is really looking good. My neighbors sprinklers aren't watering as much as they need to. I'm hand watering that side.



The Barenbrug seed is really not coming in that quick. There was some wash out of the peat moss, but I can still see the seed present and there are little baby strands. It's just not as thick in the area. We will see how it fills in.



The back retaining wall project is looking good. The seed back there is really filling in well, but I put a lot of seed down there.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

I went ahead and added more Barenbrug Turf Saver RTF to the small test plot. I am not happy with the germination of that stuff for the price. I can literally see seed that has not done anything. I looked at the bags and the label has BarRobusto, BarMesh and Bonfire as the mixture. It also has an 85% germination rate. 


The back is doing well from the initial seeding.





The Super Turf I is doing great. I adjusted my sprinkler to hit my neighbors side and I'm going to throw down some more seed over it all to thicken it up. It's looking pretty good now.



First mow will be this evening when the grass dries out a bit.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

The yard is looking pretty good. I'll continue to spoon feed through this year and keep researching seed for next years complete renovation.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

About a month after seed down, the two test plots are looking good.
The Super Turf 1 here:



This is the Barenbrug Turf Saver RTF:



The thickness of the Barenbrug is due to multiple overseeds to add more seed after some washout. I did add another round of seed to the ST1, but the density was initially better for the ST1 than the Barenbrug. Both look good with my preference being the ST1.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

I thought I would update with some pictures.
Super Turf 1. The camera really accentuates the thin areas. It really is thicker than it looks! That’s what she said!









The RTF is getting better. Slower to germinate, but it looks pretty good also.








The backyard is where it really has come out. You can see the lighter color of the new Barenbrug RTF compared to the older grass.
Before:









After:








I still have some thin spots from the irrigation lines, but nothing a complete renovation won’t cure next year. 😑


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

I have been helping my neighbor this fall, since he had a hip surgery. The domination line isn’t have clear now. 

























Going to shit down the sprinkler here in another week or two.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

This looks super dark for KY31 man! I can't imagine how good it will look after a reno. What seed are you going with?


----------

